# New additions to current system setup help and opinions needed



## davedude44 (Nov 12, 2009)

Alright i will start out with the current setup i have right now and then get into some of the other stuff i acquired. Currently I have a 2000 Jeep Cherokee.

Head unit-Pioneer DEH-2100IB....Has one preout
Door Speakers-Pioneer 5.25's 2 way 140 watt max 25 watt rms 4 ohm
Rear Soundbar- Pioneer 6.5's 3 way 220 watt max 35 watt rms 4 ohm
Trunk- JL 12w3v2 wired in parallel sealed box
Amp-crossfire cfa-404s(low and high level input)(high requires adapter i dont have)(has low and high pass filters) 6 gauge power wire/ground, rca's are split with y splitters at the amp so the amp can use all 4 channels.
Amp setup- 2 channels are bridged to the sub running low pass filter and the other 2 are hooked up to the front speakers with no filter.

Currently the load of the sub is too much for the amp which causes it to go in protection mode and kick off or to heat up, distort and clip. I have to keep it relatively low. i tried wiring in a series but just did not have any power.

The new stuff(well used but new to me)

Kenwood 600 watt 2 channel amp(bridgable and has low and high inputs, low pass filter, stereo/mono, and input sensitivity dial)
Jensen 300 watt 3/2/1 channel amp(bridgeable and has low and high inputs,low pass filter, and bass boost up to 6 db)(high level input requires an adapter i dont have)
Optimus Electronic Subwoofer crossover(low and high level inputs to single output)tuneable input levels, low pass at 50hz,90hz,or 180hz, bass boost to 12 db, and another switch next to it with 45hz, 80hz, and 120hz.
I also got 2 pioneer 10 inch subs that are 350 watts, they are old ( dont think i want to encorporate them into my system as of now, leave the option open though)

My thoughts are to use the kenwood 600 watt amp bridge the connections to run the jl sub. Then take the crossfire and run the 4 pioneer speakers off of it.

The wiring of the rca's, grounds, and power are confusing me a bit. I was thinking of getting a dual amp install kit from walmart(dont have a ton of cash) i think they have one with a .5 farad cap. (not sure if necessary entirely but i believe so as my lights dim when hard bass notes hit)I need help with the power wiring, remote wiring and rca wiring.

For power? run back to the cap first(if i have one) then to distribution block then to amps, or to distribution then to cap and just run the sub amp from the caps. i also need to know about power for the crossover if i use that or if i get another one.

For the rca's i only have one preout so is tricky. I was thinking of getting a 3 way crossover so i have more rca outputs and the frequencies are cut off before the amps. I found one for 20 dollars which is a pyramid cr79g.

Link http://www.retrevo.com/s/Pyramid-CR7...17dj079/t/1-2/

It has 2 inputs and 3 outputs so i could use the current y splitters i have to wire into the inputs and then the outputs one is for the sub so i would tune to low frequencies and not even use the other crossover i have i guess then the other 2 one is for mids and the other is for highs. Im not sure how i would wire these as i think my front and rear speakers want the same frequencies going to them of highs and mids. so not sure how to do that. Im not sure if you can tune the outputs to the same cuts offs or not. I would have to power this crossover as well so not sure where it would fit in. Or maybe i could pick up a pair of tweeters and run the mids to the 4 pioneer speakers and the highs to the tweeters. I would then have to use the jensen amp for the tweeters and split the mid output so i can use all 4 channels of the crossfire for mids. I would then have to wire in 3 amps and its getting more complicated.....

I dont want to get the crossover if i dont need to i can always pick up another set of y splitters. Or encorporate the current crossover i have into the setup. Im not sure this is why i need advice with this whole thing ha.

The remote wire im assuming that i would just split it going from the headunit to all the components i need it to. correct me if im wrong. i also would like to know how to wire it up. splice the wire, sauder other wires too it. It is a weird blue wire so not sure what its all about.

For the ground's i have heard mixed things. Either put them all together using a distribution block or just all wires to the same ground point and i have heard to spread them all out.I have a solid ground right now.

Im going to need to buy more wire with this setup im thinking more than that would be included with a dual amp wiring kit. I have some small rca's around here i believe and possibly some speaker wire altough i dont believe its very low guage.

I was also thinking of mounting the amps under the rear seats so the wiring is concealed. good idea/ bad idea? currently my amp is screwed into the back of the back seat.

I can use all 3 amps if i need to but dont see why i would.

I will upload some pictures of the gear in a bit if that would be helpful.

Just looking for a good configuration of all this stuff. Do not want to spend more money if i dont have too.

All advice feedback and opinions greatly appreciated

Dave


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

If you have a 4 chan amp use that for the front and rear speakers. If you have a 2 chan or a monoblock use that for the subwoofers. If the subwoofers are Single voice coil 4 ohm woofers, then the lowest you can go is 2 ohms on the amp. If they are both Dual VC 4ohm then the lowest you can go is 1 ohm. If you amp cannot handle this load then it will overheat quickly and go into protect mode.


----------

